# S a k H r I I P a n n h e d



## Da Klugs

Shack Herf III - Planning Thread

So it's early but boring and cold.

Thinking either:

Weekend of...

8.10
or
8.17

Any thoughts?


----------



## pnoon

*Re: S a k H r I I P a n n h e d*



Da Klugs said:


> Shack Herf III - Planning Thread
> 
> So it's early but boring and cold.
> 
> Thinking either:
> 
> Weekend of...
> 
> 8.10
> or
> 8.17
> 
> Any thoughts?


Yep. I'd sure LOVE to be there.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: S a k H r I I P a n n h e d*



Da Klugs said:


> Shack Herf III - Planning Thread
> 
> So it's early but boring and cold.
> 
> Thinking either:
> 
> Weekend of...
> 
> 8.10
> or
> 8.17
> 
> Any thoughts?


8.17 use to be good 4me, but being the rookie now im last to pick a vacation and get the worst one:c . Maybe ill just call in sick for the entire weekend and make my own vacation time . Im sure im going to make this 1 tho.:z


----------



## JPH

*Re: S a k H r I I P a n n h e d*

For what it's worth I can only make it the 10th weekend.......I have to go to a conference Liz is presenting in, in California the 17th weekend.

Hope to be able to make it.. but if not ...it's ok...I'll just cry.


----------



## pnoon

*Re: S a k H r I I P a n n h e d*



JPH said:


> For what it's worth I can only make it the 10th weekend.......I have to go to a conference Liz is presenting in, in California the 17th weekend.
> 
> Hope to be able to make it.. but if not ...it's ok...I'll just cry.


Where in CA? Lots of BOTLs here who can ease your pain.


----------



## JPH

*Re: S a k H r I I P a n n h e d*



pnoon said:


> Where in CA? Lots of BOTLs here who can ease your pain.


San Francisco (thats as much as I know thus far)


----------



## ResIpsa

i'm in. 

whatever weekend is best for folks.


----------



## Mbraud4

Wont know if I can make it until that month comes around...but I will try to suck up to my fiance until August in hopes of her allowing my man-vacation


----------



## CigarGal

*Re: S a k H r I I P a n n h e d*



JPH said:


> San Francisco (thats as much as I know thus far)


Herf in San Fran, Baby!! Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

I would love to be included if possible, and whichever date is chosen would work for me.


----------



## King James

I'm hopefully good for either one....looking forward to breaking my shack herf cherry...you guys look like ya have a blast. If it is packed (not sure if its invite only or whats going on) do you object to pitchin' a tent?


----------



## JPH

King James said:


> I'm hopefully good for either one....looking forward to breaking my shack herf cherry...you guys look like ya have a blast. If it is packed (not sure if its invite only or whats going on) do you object to pitchin' a tent?


I call spot 1A from last year...lake side camping!! (unless I spring for a hotel) thn the spot is yours.... I camped last year......It was great.....I learned a lot about quantum physics and Organic chemistry listening to the conversations till 5 AM .....when I was trying to sleep.....:r


----------



## tech-ninja

4WheelVFR said:


> I would love to be included if possible, and whichever date is chosen would work for me.





King James said:


> I'm hopefully good for either one....looking forward to breaking my shack herf cherry...you guys look like ya have a blast. If it is packed (not sure if its invite only or whats going on) do you object to pitchin' a tent?


:tpd: I had wanted to make the last one but already had plans. I would love to come as well if you would have me. I'll keep both dates open.


----------



## dahigman

I had such a GREAT time last year that I don't care when it is, I'M THERE :w


----------



## Sean9689

I'm down for whatever...Zelly is ready to go to hang with Mocha.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: S a k H r I I P a n n h e d*



pnoon said:


> Where in CA? Lots of BOTLs here who can ease your pain.


Thats nice 2know, ill be in Ca later this year. Ill make sure ill hit u up. All I know It's near RiverSide.


----------



## rumballs

Da Klugs said:


> Thinking either:
> 
> Weekend of...
> 
> 8.10
> or
> 8.17
> 
> Any thoughts?


yes.


----------



## icehog3

I plan on getting there early and Indian Wrestling Red Baron for the Loft.  

You say the day....I'll pack the Haliburton.


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: S a k H r I I P a n n h e d*



JPH said:


> San Francisco (thats as much as I know thus far)





CigarGal said:


> Herf in San Fran, Baby!! Whoo Hoo!!!


Just let me know if and when you are going to be in town, I am always up for HERFing with some other B/SOTLs. I am pretty sure Davis (dyj48) would be up for it as well.


----------



## Puffy69

10th thru the 17th sounds good to me.:ss


----------



## ResIpsa

Rock Star said:


> 10th thru the 17th sounds good to me.:ss


:tpd: :r

wooohooo!!! Shack Herf III goes to a full week!!!!!!


----------



## stig

ResIpsa said:


> :tpd: :r
> 
> wooohooo!!! Shack Herf III goes to a full week!!!!!!


:tpd:


----------



## Malik23

If there's space for me to pitch a tent, I'll definitely be up for a ride out to OH. I just hope I'll have enough room for my tent when I pack my bike with all the gars...


----------



## Da Klugs

:r 

There is plenty of room for tents.
Lodging at the shack is FCFS with return visitors having dibs. (Assume its full)
Local hotel is nice and close. Will negotiate a group rate once date is set.


----------



## King James

I have an 8 person tent (splits into to "rooms" by a divider) if any1 wants to be roomies! haha


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> I have an 8 person tent (splits into to "rooms" by a divider) if any1 wants to be roomies! haha


Dibs on little spoon with Jim :bn .


----------



## rumballs

Da Klugs said:


> Lodging at the shack is FCFS with return visitors having dibs. (Assume its full)


would love a bunk again!


----------



## ResIpsa

:tpd: I'd love a bunk again this year as well.


----------



## DonJefe

Rock Star said:


> 10th thru the 17th sounds good to me.:ss


Sounds very good!!!!!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Tenting it sounds fine to me.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Da Klugs said:


> Shack Herf III - Planning Thread
> 
> Any thoughts?


I'm thinking that July and August is going to rock my socks!!!!! SoCal VIII and ShackHERF III all in one summer! :dr


----------



## Puffy69

Da Klugs said:


> :r
> 
> There is plenty of room for tents.
> Lodging at the shack is FCFS with return visitors having dibs. (Assume its full)
> Local hotel is nice and close. Will negotiate a group rate once date is set.


I would love to stay at the shack but I have the other half coming this time and the loft is NSFD as Tom puts it with all the farting and snoring that goes down up there:r ..but if there is a room open at the shack..im there, if not she might even be down for camping out..either way i cant wait to finally get my peach sundae I never got.


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> I would love to stay at the shack but I have the other half coming this time and the loft is NSFD as Tom puts it with all the farting and snoring that goes down up there:r ..but if there is a room open at the shack..im there, if not she might even be down for camping out..either way i cant wait to finally get my peach sundae I never got.


It will be great to meet Dawnie, hopefully before this!

Dave, do Todd and I get to nominate the alumnus who gets the coveted Loft spot?


----------



## joed

I'll be there - whenever it is.


----------



## rumballs

ResIpsa said:


> :tpd: I'd love a bunk again this year as well.


the hammock is not good enough?


----------



## ResIpsa

mmblz said:


> the hammock is not good enough?


:r :r Okay, I deserve that one!


----------



## Puffy69

joed said:


> I'll be there - whenever it is.


:ss sweet..


----------



## Ermo

Sean9689 said:


> I'm down for whatever...Zelly is ready to go to hang with Mocha.


If it's alright I'll bring Pepi and we'll have a mini dog park!!

I'm in at the hotel for sure!!


----------



## dayplanner

Rock Star said:


> 10th thru the 17th sounds good to me.:ss


:tpd:


----------



## RedBaron

If invited I can be there either weekend. As a side note Mr C you and I will def have a rematch on the jet skis! I shall avenge my loss!


----------



## bonggoy

joed said:


> I'll be there - whenever it is.


:tpd: That's gonna be a fun drive.

I believe we are renting a RV, but if we don't, dibs on a couch at the shack.


----------



## raisin

This is looking like 1969 all over again, I missed Woodstock, and this looks even better!
Don't want to repeat that mistake, can you count me in? :z


----------



## drevim

Scared yet , Dave? :r 

8 months away and this much activity... 

With that said, either weekend would be fine for me, as far as I know. Thanks for asking.

If there is room at the Shack for myself and spouse, great (dibs!!!!). If not, the hotel was nice, and the beds were soft.


----------



## JPH

Ermo said:


> If it's alright I'll bring Pepi and we'll have a mini dog park!!
> 
> I'm in at the hotel for sure!!


Depending on date (if I can go or not) I may do hotel instead of camping ....since I'm gunna stay both nights this year.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

I'll just be happy to sleep next to the Wall-A-Dor :r

I'll probably go the way of the Hotel just for convenience sake and for the fact that I'm Shack Noob!


----------



## RedBaron

o All I need to know is if Sam is running his late night tour of the island with complementary trip to the cemetary.


----------



## Ermo

Shacks gonna be a bit crowded this year!!

The more the merrier!!


----------



## Sean9689

RedBaron said:


> o All I need to know is if Sam is running his late night tour of the island with complementary trip to the cemetary.


The bonus tour is you have to set your tent up in the cemetary overnight.


----------



## JPH

Sean9689 said:


> The bonus tour is you have to set your tent up in the cemetary overnight.


The newcomers have to do that right?.....let the Hazing begin!


----------



## Sean9689

I think I may have to add a "Bling Addition" to The Shack...sounds like it's gonna be crowded.


----------



## RedBaron

Bling boy,

Redbaron = Chicken = Stayed in Hotel

GtownRob = Tent boy= Drunkerd

Just to clarify.


----------



## JPH

Sean9689 said:


> I think I may have to add a "Bling Addition" to The Shack...sounds like it's gonna be crowded.


K-Fed as entertainment!!?!!!


----------



## Sean9689

RedBaron said:


> Bling boy,
> 
> Redbaron = Chicken = Stayed in Hotel
> 
> GtownRob = Tent boy= Drunkerd
> 
> Just to clarify.


I remember...you're the one asking for the tour though.


----------



## RedBaron

Thank goodness this thread started, I've been so bored at work. :ss


----------



## RedBaron

Sean9689 said:


> I remember...you're the one asking for the tour though.


You can give tours of the Island! Mr Jetski off to never never land! :r Thought you tried to Jet Ski to the Canadien LcDH!


----------



## Sean9689

RedBaron said:


> You can give tours of the Island! Mr Jetski off to never never land! :r Thought you tried to Jet Ski to the Canadien LcDH!


Yeah...no search parties this time.  Kait and I will bring the rubber bumpers for the golf karts to keep Dave out of trouble. :r


----------



## RedBaron

:r Man I can't wait!!


----------



## Da Klugs

You guys are nuts!

7 months and counting. I'm not very creative about this/stress out about it as the time come nearer. Probably planning around the same type of things as last years with one exception. Going to find someone to do more of the food etc. If we do perch again .... commercial deep fryer. Sams on the hook for the "special steaks". Got a much bigger grill for Christmas ... should cook 4 at a time.



Sean9689 said:


> Yeah...no search parties this time.  Kait and I will bring the rubber bumpers for the golf karts to keep Dave out of trouble. :r


The "bling suite" will be in the barn loft. 
Unless she is tired of you by then.


----------



## DonJefe

JPH said:


> K-Fed as entertainment!!?!!!


Who needs K-Fed when we've got G-Rob?!:ss :al


----------



## Sean9689

Da Klugs said:


> The "bling suite" will be in the barn loft.
> Unless she is tired of you by then.


:r She's already tired of me.  She just can't part with Zelly now.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Sounds like a lot of interest for this event. How many attended last year?


----------



## JPH

4WheelVFR said:


> Sounds like a lot of interest for this event. How many attended last year?


roughly......


----------



## RedBaron

The chicken will be at Shack Herf III! (there will be no choking this time though!)


----------



## CustomsUSAgent

Hey I'm in. Can I bring some of your cigars?


----------



## ToddziLLa

Whenever is fine with me -- just like last year. Planning on coming early again as well. And I want my chair back!



icehog3 said:


> Dave, do Todd and I get to nominate the alumnus who gets the coveted Loft spot?


Applications accepted Monday - Friday, 9:00 am - 5:00 pm. :r



joed said:


> I'll be there - whenever it is.


Yes!



mmblz said:


> the hammock is not good enough?


:r



RedBaron said:


> If invited I can be there either weekend. As a side note Mr C you and I will def have a rematch on the jet skis! I shall avenge my loss!


Don't forget we have a man-date at night on the scooters again!



LasciviousXXX said:


> I'll just be happy to sleep next to the Wall-A-Dor


Luckily for Dave, that is about an hour away.


----------



## SaltyMcGee

I'd love to come if noobs are allowed!


----------



## drevim

CustomsUSAgent said:


> Hey I'm in. Can I bring some of your cigars?


Only if you bring Bastage and Anonymouse...


----------



## ToddziLLa

drevim said:


> Only if you bring Bastage and Anonymouse...


And Dooshus Baggus and AssHat. :ss


----------



## Sean9689

ToddziLLa said:


> Dooshus Baggus


Tom is already coming.


----------



## ToddziLLa

...and I still can't figure out the thread title.


----------



## Darb85

I wanna go! please? I promise Ill be good!


----------



## icehog3

RedBaron said:


> The chicken will be at Shack Herf III! (there will be no choking this time though!)


Choking not optional. :r

icehog3 will be there until about 8PM...that's when Dooshus Baggus will make his appearance. 

joed, glad you are a definite Brother!


----------



## Guest

Real close to my birthday. Maybe I can swing the wife to a trip up north to celebrate my Birthday. Plus, that will put her much closer to Geneva, and the wineries that she likes in that area! I would say either might work for me, just need to know soon enough to plan off days!


----------



## RedBaron

Toddzilla,
I don't know if you watch the show "Rob and Big" on MTv, but the opening credits where there on the bike for some reason reminds me of our "man date" :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX

ToddziLLa said:


> Luckily for Dave, that is about an hour away.


Good thing I'll probably rent a car and know how to pick locks 

:r


----------



## White97Jimmy

Unless another one of my family members plans on having their funeral that weekend (like last year), I would love to be able to attend. Booker and I seriously thought about making a midnight run down there last year....we just didn't get the courage to do it!


----------



## DonJefe

The term man-date makes me a little queasy! u


----------



## Puffy69

DonJefe said:


> The term man-date makes me a little queasy! u


:r .


----------



## ToddziLLa

RedBaron said:


> Toddzilla,
> I don't know if you watch the show "Rob and Big" on MTv, but the opening credits where there on the bike for some reason reminds me of our "man date" :r


I do watch it! :r

The funny thing is my best friend is about a buck 30 tops. Big Black has a few inches and pounds on me, but it is still pretty funny!


----------



## Da Klugs

LasciviousXXX said:


> Good thing I'll probably rent a car and know how to pick locks
> 
> :r


Better figure out how to become invisible as well. (24x7 video surveillance) and how to disable the security system.

Then there are the office pets, half starved rabid dogs, .....

and the poisonous snake humidification devices.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Da Klugs said:


> Better figure out how to become invisible as well. (24x7 video surveillance) and how to disable the security system.
> 
> Then there are the office pets, half starved rabid dogs, .....
> and the poisonous snake humidification devices.


I hate snakes









:r


----------



## RedBaron

Dustin, if you hate snakes I def suggest not jet skiing at shackherf. Those aren't sticks in the water!


----------



## JPH

Snake


----------



## King James

Hey Klugs, now that Purobrat is back, is he invited to the shack this year? :r :bn ahahaha


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> I do watch it! :r
> 
> The funny thing is my best friend is about a buck 30 tops.


Do strangers mistake you for the Skipper and Gilligan?  :r


----------



## allanb3369

Rock Star said:


> 10th thru the 17th sounds good to me.:ss


I like how you're thinkin' Freddy :ss

Count me in - please!


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> 10th thru the 17th sounds good to me.:ss


I can only stay until midnight the 16th....My dog will need to go out after 6 days.


----------



## ResIpsa

Is Bruces peach sundae still in the frig? 

and where's my vanilla twist,


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> Is Bruces peach sundae still in the frig?
> 
> and where's my vanilla twist,


I ate the peach sundae a few weeks back. I should be out of the hospital any day now.


----------



## RedBaron

mmmmmm peach sundae..

I saw Bongoy at the gym, he said he was trying to Hulk up incase he had to cut the potatoes again! :r


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> I ate the peach sundae a few weeks back. I should be out of the hospital any day now.


Thats ashame it got wasted..I never got mine..I will this time though..


----------



## Da Klugs

icehog3 said:


> I ate the peach sundae a few weeks back. I should be out of the hospital any day now.


:r Kept it till the end of season fridge cleaning in October.


----------



## ResIpsa

Da Klugs said:


> :r Kept it till the end of season fridge cleaning in October.


when you ate it??


----------



## RedBaron

Wheres' Simplified? How come he hasn't posted in here yet?


----------



## Puffy69

RedBaron said:


> Wheres' Simplified? How come he hasn't posted in here yet?


Good question..Prolly mad that Dave installed such an elaborate security system around the Humi..lol..Sounds like a Job for Ocean.


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> Good question..Prolly mad that Dave installed such an elaborate security system around the Humi..lol..Sounds like a Job for Ocean.


Not for Ocean's Eleven....more like for Loft's Three!!


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Not for Ocean's Eleven....more like for Loft's Three!!


i like the way you think...


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> i like the way you think...


We might have to use Vic to fit through the vents though....


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> We might have to use Vic to fit through the vents though....


i'm always willing to help my brothers in need out.


----------



## RedBaron

Cornhole again this time?


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> i'm always willing to help my brothers in need out.


Were your ears ringing?? :r


----------



## drevim

RedBaron said:


> Cornhole again this time?


What happens in the loft, stays in the loft.....:r


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> What happens in the loft, stays in the loft.....:r


And we all appreciate your visit last year, Ian....


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> Were your ears ringing?? :r


their set to a special "Daklugs Humidor" frequency. All discussions about the humidor set off the alarm,


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> And we all appreciate your visit last year, Ian....


:r:r


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> their set to a special "Daklugs Humidor" frequency. All discussions about the humidor set off the alarm,


I know that feeling...it is like a "Super Power"!

Let's hope there is no Kryptonite.


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> And we all appreciate your visit last year, Ian....


yup..how you like Toms Cornhole skills?:r


----------



## drevim

Rock Star said:


> yup..how you like Toms Cornhole skills?:r


Hard to say, he was the board, I was the bean bag...you do the math.....:r

Or

His aim is awful, kept hearing Todd scream from 2 feet left of me....


----------



## Da Klugs

So temperature=herf length.

3 bears theme

Too Hot?
Too Cold?
Just Right?

FSS


----------



## ToddziLLa

RedBaron said:


> Cornhole again this time?


Of course! I will plan it again, and I promise to do a better job this time.



drevim said:


> Hard to say, he was the board, I was the bean bag...you do the math.....:r
> 
> Or
> 
> His aim is awful, kept hearing Todd scream from 2 feet left of me....


:r


----------



## Simplified

I am ready to go now, we can ice fish! 

A few thoughts for newbs:

1)You will be corrupted buy your brothers and sisters. Quickly your tastes will change leaving your collection obsolete and costing you lots of money.
2)If anyone asks you to go out back to learn corn hole be very afraid. 
3)Dave's daughters are off limits. He means it this year!
4)Go to bed early you do not want a puff of any of those old crappy cigars...
5)Bring a tape recorder so if you stay up all night with Sean solving the worlds problems you can remember what the hell you said.
6) The crew is really good with photo shopping so stay away from anything that looks like a farm animal.
7) I get dibs on any cigar butt Bruce leaves in the ashtray

Six months and counting!


----------



## Sean9689

Simplified said:


> I am ready to go now, we can ice fish!
> 
> A few thoughts for newbs:
> 
> ...
> 
> Six months and counting!


:r

Well said, Sam!


----------



## Brandon

Simplified said:


> I am ready to go now, we can ice fish!


I've never been ice fishing......


----------



## RedBaron

Can't let this thread die.


----------



## dahigman

Simplified said:


> 7) I get dibs on any cigar butt Bruce leaves in the ashtray
> 
> Six months and counting!


I got lucky last year when Bruce went on a 1 AM boat ride  
Sean left a nice looking stick in the ashtray on Saturday and everyone was thinking about picking it up, but no one did.

Can't wait!


----------



## ResIpsa

PuffDaddy said:


> I got lucky last year when me and Bruce went on a 1 AM boat ride


so whattya saying here??


----------



## Da Klugs

We need a theme for this year.

I was thinking.. Celebrating cigars made in New Jersey.


----------



## DonJefe

PuffDaddy said:


> I got lucky last year when Bruce went on a 1 AM boat ride


Something you want to share with the rest of the class?!


----------



## drevim

DonJefe said:


> Something you want to share with the rest of the class?!


Don't ask, my ears are still bleeding from that horrible story.... 

What happens at the Shack , SHOULD stay at the Shack.


----------



## DAFU

Da Klugs said:


> You guys are nuts!
> 
> 7 months and counting. I'm not very creative about this/stress out about it as the time come nearer. Probably planning around the same type of things as last years with one exception. Going to find someone to do more of the food etc. If we do perch again .... commercial deep fryer. Sams on the hook for the "special steaks". Got a much bigger grill for Christmas ... should cook 4 at a time.


If you plan on delegating some of the meal prep/cooking responsibilites I may be up for the challenge. Thank goodness all that goes on in the bunk room is sleeping....................:s

Let's just hope for some sunshine this year..............the beach mini-herf at Shack Herf I was just fantastic!
I can see the _CHICKEN_ (RedBaron) jet-skiing onto the beach now.................:r


----------



## Puffy69

PuffDaddy said:


> I got lucky last year when Bruce went on a 1 AM boat ride
> Sean left a nice looking stick in the ashtray on Saturday and everyone was thinking about picking it up, but no one did.
> 
> Can't wait!


I think Sean wanted to dry this out and smoke it...Some guys like to see how far one will go..:r We all knew who did this..



Da Klugs said:


> We need a theme for this year.
> 
> I was thinking.. Celebrating cigars made in New Jersey.


the theme should be, leave as many of the most rarest and expensive cigar half smoked..:r


----------



## RedBaron

I can see the [I said:


> CHICKEN[/I] (RedBaron) jet-skiing onto the beach now.................:r


Sick photoshop!! I'm not sure if the Chicken likes water, we'll see! I hope I can find my long lost love from last year, who stalked me in her golf cart while I was riding the moped.


----------



## dahigman

drevim said:


> Don't ask, my ears are still bleeding from that horrible story....
> 
> What happens at the Shack , SHOULD stay at the Shack.


Just ask Ronnie, he was there


----------



## DonJefe

PuffDaddy said:


> Just ask Ronnie, he was there


It keeps getting worse!!!  No wonder you were so quiet on the drive home!!


----------



## Da Klugs

Rock Star said:


> I think Sean wanted to dry this out and smoke it...Some guys like to see how far one will go..:r We all knew who did this..
> 
> the theme should be, leave as many of the most rarest and expensive cigar half smoked..:r


 Cool. Your turn to bring-em. Call me Butt boy. :r


----------



## Sean9689

To change things up a bit, I'm only smoking NC's this year.


----------



## ResIpsa

Sean9689 said:


> To change things up a bit, I'm only smoking NC's this year.


you still leaving butts around tho, right???


----------



## Da Klugs

Sean9689 said:


> To change things up a bit, I'm only smoking *N*ineties *C*uban's this year.


Aw I think we can get you to try other decades as well.


----------



## Andyman

Aaah.. PDS and I were just talking about it this past weekend.. Looks like we are heading on out. If Paul decides to drive the Hog, he is on his own!


----------



## Ermo

This is gonna be the best Herf ever.


----------



## Puffy69

Da Klugs said:


> Cool. Your turn to bring-em. Call me Butt boy. :r


yeah..you dont want my butt..but i only smoke dominicans.:ss


----------



## icehog3

Sean9689 said:


> To change things up a bit, I'm only smoking NC's this year.


Excellent....I have some of the 5Vegas Limitadas from 06 AND '05!!


----------



## King James

Hey Tom, if PDS rides his bike out there I get to ride on the back of yours with you like we talked about right? You wouldn't take no for answer, but I guess if the weather is nice I could change my mind:r :bn


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Hey Tom, if PDS rides his bike out there I get to ride on the back of yours with you like we talked about right? You wouldn't take no for answer, but I guess if the weather is nice I could change my mind:r :bn


Right after your sex change and extensive plastic surgery Jim.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Tom likes to feel lumps on his shoulders when he has passengers, not on his waist.


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> Tom likes to feel lumps on his shoulders when he has passengers, not on his waist.


Word, Brother!!! :r


----------



## King James

ToddziLLa said:


> Tom likes to feel lumps on his shoulders when he has passengers, not on his waist.


hahahaha....good one


----------



## Simplified

icehog3 said:


> Right after your sex change and extensive plastic surgery Jim.


Thanks for the pic mmblz...


----------



## Simplified

icehog3 said:


> Right after your sex change and extensive plastic surgery Jim.


After the crew you brought last year I thought you would like a little franks and beans.

Thanks for the pic mmblz...


----------



## rumballs

Simplified said:


> Thanks for the pic mmblz...


huh?
what did I do?

:r

edit - oh THAT


----------



## icehog3

Simplified said:


> After the crew you brought last year I thought you would like a little franks and beans.
> 
> Thanks for the pic mmblz...


Et tu, Sam...et tu? :r


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> Et tu, Sam...et tu? :r


Nice to be so loved, ain't it Brother!!!


----------



## DonJefe

drevim said:


> Nice to be so loved, ain't it Brother!!!


So, your sig line was a direct quote from LOLH?!:r


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> So, your sig line was a direct quote from LOLH?!:r


Dragon lotion??? Is that like Midget Moise?? :r


----------



## drevim

DonJefe said:


> So, your sig line was a direct quote from LOLH?!:r


Alway get 110% from Tom, you know this Jeff...:r


----------



## ToddziLLa

It's snowing outside now. The mailman got stuck this morning in front of my house and I had to chain him up and pull him out with my F-150.

I can't wait for the Shack.


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> Alway get 110% from Tom, you know this Jeff...:r


I am willing to give 110% Ian, as long as you are still willing to take 110%. :r


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> I am willing to give 110% Ian, as long as you are still willing to take 110%. :r


Anything less, and it wouldn't be worth it Tom....really not worth it, little buddy :r


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> Anything less, and it wouldn't be worth it Tom....really not worth it, little buddy :r


Maybe not for you, but I don't care! Just happy to be the pitcher.


----------



## King James

what the heck r u singin Freddy?


----------



## ToddziLLa

King James said:


> what the heck r u singin Freddy?


A song him and I listened to on the way up there. The other large white man is myself.


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> A song him and I listened to on the way up there. The other large white man is myself.


:r Good times..I forget the name of the band but it was a catchy song and stuck in my head..


----------



## bonggoy

PuffDaddy said:


> Just ask Ronnie, he was there


:r

Btw, Cabinetta shouldn't be that harsh. Bruce5 made sure of that.


----------



## RedBaron

:bl (just wanted an excuse to use this, plus bump the thread)


----------



## MoTheMan

RedBaron said:


> :bl (just wanted an excuse to use this, plus bump the thread)


Thanks! Looking forward to finally attending a Shack(Mega)Herf.


----------



## BigVito

sounds like a great time


----------



## Sean9689

Still cold over there...just got back in STL today. Looking forward to the 2007 Shack Opening!


----------



## Puffy69

Sean9689 said:


> Still cold over there...just got back in STL today. Looking forward to the 2007 Shack Opening!


that place is just awesome..cant wait to get back to the island, if Klugs will let me on..


----------



## Da Klugs

MoTheMan said:


> Thanks! Looking forward to finally attending a Shack(Mega)Herf.


Damn. Woot Woot Gotta go out and get a red carpet if Royalty is coming. 

Aug. 17-19 Mark your humi's.


----------



## King James

Da Klugs said:


> Aug. 17-19 Mark your humi's.


I may havta miss the MMH, but no way I'm not ganna be at the shack. Calendar marked!


----------



## ResIpsa

Da Klugs said:


> Damn. Woot Woot Gotta go out and get a red carpet if Royalty is coming.
> 
> Aug. 17-19 Mark your humi's.


oh yeah. Mr. Dave, please mark me down for accommodations in a bunk or the loft. thanks


----------



## Sean9689

ResIpsa said:


> oh yeah. Mr. Dave, please mark me down for accommodations in a bunk or the loft. thanks


Drawing straws for beds this year. Tom and Todd already said they want to be in the same room in order to try to break the sound barrier.


----------



## ResIpsa

Sean9689 said:


> Drawing straws for beds this year. Tom and Todd already said they want to be in the same room in order to try to break the sound barrier.


:r Short straw gets the loft to bunk with Todd and Tom?? After I got home last year had an earache. Went to see the doc. Said I had a perforated eardrum.

I'm not saying.........but connect the dots.


----------



## ToddziLLa

I know the loft sleeps at least 4, maybe 5. Those sleeping there this year should bring some very high-end noise canceling headphones!


----------



## joed

ToddziLLa;772865...The mailman got stuck this morning in front of my house and I had to chain him up and pull him out...[/QUOTE said:


> did he at least have a package with him for you?


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> I know the loft sleeps at least 4, maybe 5. Those sleeping there this year should bring some very high-end noise canceling headphones!


Only the brave need apply to share the loft with Zilla and Hog!! :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

joed said:


> did he at least have a package with him for you?


No... :c


----------



## RedBaron

I'd like to apply for the "Loft Attendant" position.


----------



## DonJefe

Already scheduled the days off at work!!


----------



## Da Klugs

General accomodations rule is.....

Past attendies get first dibs. If you slept in the shack before... you can again. If we have drop-outs from last year and you are a repeat attendie you get first dibs vs a first timer.

Exceptions may be made for Royalty or pseudo family members. :r "The Thread" goes up 4/1.


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Already scheduled the days off at work!!


Me too!!


----------



## Puffy69

:r Dawnie just informed me that she would not be apposed to staying in the Loft with you fart knockers cuz she considers herself one of the fella's :r She said she'll wear her earplugs if she has too.lol. Thats of course if there isnt a room available for Us at the Shack . This is going to be interesting and fun I think.:tu


----------



## RPB67

If I come were do I stay if there is no room in the Shack.

Are there Hotels nearby ??


----------



## Puffy69

RPB67 said:


> If I come were do I stay if there is no room in the Shack.
> 
> Are there Hotels nearby ??


yes,Dave will post the hotel to book at in his future thread im sure..


----------



## Da Klugs

RPB67 said:


> If I come were do I stay if there is no room in the Shack.
> 
> Are there Hotels nearby ??


I negotiated a group rate last year at the South beach Resort. It's just across the bay on the mainland and about 3 miles drive to the shack. I think it was $89-99 last year depending upon the view. No guarantees but should be similar this year. Will have it lined up and post it in "The Thread" on 4/1.


----------



## BigVito

Da Klugs said:


> I negotiated a group rate last year at the South beach Resort. It's just across the bay on the mainland and about 3 miles drive to the shack. I think it was $89-99 last year depending upon the view. No guarantees but should be similar this year. Will have it lined up and post it in "The Thread" on 4/1.


Sounds like a great deal :tu The more I read the more I want to go :dr


----------



## RPB67

Da Klugs said:


> I negotiated a group rate last year at the South beach Resort. It's just across the bay on the mainland and about 3 miles drive to the shack. I think it was $89-99 last year depending upon the view. No guarantees but should be similar this year. Will have it lined up and post it in "The Thread" on 4/1.


That sounds Kewl to me.


----------



## King James

RPB67 said:


> That sounds Kewl to me.


You can come in a tent w/ me if you dare hahaha


----------



## JPH

Da Klugs said:


> Damn. Woot Woot Gotta go out and get a red carpet if Royalty is coming.
> 
> Aug. 17-19 Mark your humi's.


I'll mis y'all...that date doesn't work


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Is there room for a pop-up camper? I've got one that sleeps 6.....well 3 guys anyways.
If that's not cool, do people tent it there?


----------



## Simplified

DonJefe said:


> Already scheduled the days off at work!!


I will have to check with my boss he can be such an ass hat... :ss


----------



## BigVito

4WheelVFR said:


> Is there room for a pop-up camper? I've got one that sleeps 6.....well 3 guys anyways.
> If that's not cool, do people tent it there?


or two of me :r


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> You can come in a tent w/ me if you dare hahaha


"Stay in a tent with me", James...."stay in a tent with me". :r


----------



## icehog3

Simplified said:


> I will have to check with my boss he can be such an ass hat... :ss


Just tell him you are springing for peach sundaes!


----------



## bonggoy

JPH said:


> I'll mis y'all...that date doesn't work


That's a 3-day (4 days for some) event. And you can even make it to one?


----------



## bonggoy

Da Klugs said:


> General accomodations rule is.....
> 
> Past attendies get first dibs. If you slept in the shack before... you can again. If we have drop-outs from last year and you are a repeat attendie you get first dibs vs a first timer.
> 
> Exceptions may be made for Royalty or pseudo family members. :r "The Thread" goes up 4/1.


If there's room at the shack, I would like to apply for one. I don't need much space. Two dining table, placed side by side is plenty enough for me.


----------



## Sean9689

Da Klugs said:


> Exceptions may be made for Royalty or pseudo family members. :r "The Thread" goes up 4/1.


I think I'm the "Royalty" he's talking about there guys. :tu


----------



## Sean9689

icehog3 said:


> "Stay in a tent with me", James...."stay in a tent with me". :r


:r :r :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

Sean9689 said:


> I think I'm the "Royalty" he's talking about there guys. :tu


As long as you don't get lost on the jet skis again...


----------



## DonJefe

Simplified said:


> I will have to check with my boss he can be such an ass hat... :ss


I've heard that rumor!!


----------



## Sean9689

ToddziLLa said:


> As long as you don't get lost on the jet skis again...


I wasn't lost...I was taking a "tour" of the island.


----------



## hollywood

The misses and I are NOT going to miss this event this year!!! We are already trying to schedule our sitters!! She has been asking when we were ever coming back up to OH. She was excited to find out the planning could start!!:tu 

I guess we would like to be put in the hat for a shack room. If it isn't available we can do the hotel.


----------



## ToddziLLa

If we have Dafu's breakfast casserole, Jeff's pancakes, Vic's coffee, and Sam's flank steak again this year I will be a happy happy man.


----------



## King James

ToddziLLa said:


> If we have Dafu's breakfast casserole, Jeff's pancakes, Vic's coffee, and Sam's flank steak again this year I will be a happy happy man.


Tom was telling me that if there is bacon, it is proper to eat it all and leave none for the host, and also drink all the good coffee before everyone else gets up... That about right?


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> If we have Dafu's breakfast casserole, Jeff's pancakes, Vic's coffee, and Sam's flank steak again this year I will be a happy happy man.


and sliders on the way there..bring me some.:tu


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Tom was telling me that if there is bacon, it is proper to eat it all and leave none for the host, and also drink all the good coffee before everyone else gets up... That about right?


Only for a permanent ban! :r :bn


----------



## JPH

bonggoy said:


> That's a 3-day (4 days for some) event. And you can even make it to one?


I'll be in cali 17th-20th :hn


----------



## icehog3

JPH said:


> I'll be in cali 17th-20th :hn


Bad call, Jeremy!!


----------



## RPB67

Looks like I should be able to make this one. I will wait unti 4/1 and book a room at the Hotel Dave had mentioned.

Probably stay for a night.


----------



## Sean9689

RPB67 said:


> Looks like I should be able to make this one. I will wait unti 4/1 and book a room at the Hotel Dave had mentioned.
> 
> Probably stay for a night.


Great news bro! :ss


----------



## icehog3

RPB67 said:


> Looks like I should be able to make this one. I will wait unti 4/1 and book a room at the Hotel Dave had mentioned.
> 
> Probably stay for a night.


If you come one night Richard, you are going to want to come back the next. You might want to book the room for two nights and cancel the second night if I am wrong.


----------



## Sean9689

icehog3 said:


> If you come one night Richard, you are going to want to come back the next. You might want to book the room for two nights and cancel the second night if I am wrong.


:tpd:

:ss + :al = Shack Herf III


----------



## ToddziLLa

Yea Rich, if you try to leave Dave will taunt you with "Look at what we're smoking next..." right once you get in your car. It's a weekend thing brother! Plus you wouldn't want to miss the cornhole tourney, would ya?


----------



## ResIpsa

ToddziLLa said:


> ! Plus you wouldn't want to miss the cornhole tourney, would ya?


Yeah......me and Tom were about to win the tournament, 'till the last round was canceled,  :r


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> Yeah......me and Tom were about to win the tournament, 'till the last round was canceled,  :r


We're going for the crown again, Vic!


----------



## Sean9689

Sam and Dave have been off thier game during the winter months.  I'm sure the rest of the guys have been practicing daily. :ss


----------



## ResIpsa

Sean9689 said:


> Sam and Dave have been off thier game during the winter months.  I'm sure the rest of the guys have been practicing daily. :ss


:r you are a sick, sick man.


----------



## Ermo

Jessica and I will be there :ss 

Hope the hotel doesn't book up too quick!!!


----------



## ToddziLLa

Ermo said:


> Jessica and I will be there :ss
> 
> Hope the hotel doesn't book up too quick!!!


Remember we are accepting applications for the loft...   :r

Just kidding. Can't wait to hang out with you two again!!!


----------



## Da Klugs

Ermo said:


> Jessica and I will be there :ss
> 
> Hope the hotel doesn't book up too quick!!!


Hmm maybe Shack herf Tube tops could be a nice addition to the shirts.


----------



## Sean9689

Da Klugs said:


> Hmm maybe Shack herf Tube tops could be a nice addition to the shirts.


:r Tom would look sexy in one of those! :tu


----------



## Ermo

Da Klugs said:


> Hmm maybe Shack herf Tube tops could be a nice addition to the shirts.


I'd prefer SHIII bikinis, and I already know what Tom looks like in one from the photoshop thread!!

Really wouldn't matter though since we didn't get shirts last year anyway :tg


----------



## Ermo

1,000 posts for Bling Boy!!

You need to catch up to your RG!!


----------



## Sean9689

Ermo said:


> 1,000 posts for Bling Boy!!
> 
> You need to catch up to your RG!!


 It's deja vu!


----------



## ToddziLLa

Dreaming of orange swirls already!


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> Dreaming of orange swirls already!


:tu and sundaes


----------



## ResIpsa

Rock Star said:


> :tu and sundaes


mmmm....peach sundaes........:dr


----------



## RPB67

icehog3 said:


> If you come one night Richard, you are going to want to come back the next. You might want to book the room for two nights and cancel the second night if I am wrong.


Looks like I am in for the weekend. If there is room in the Shack thats kewl, if not the hotel is just fine as well.

I look forward to this one, looks like a lot of fun was had last year.


----------



## icehog3

Ermo said:


> I'd prefer SHIII bikinis, and I already know what Tom looks like in one from the photoshop thread!!
> 
> Really wouldn't matter though since we didn't get shirts last year anyway :tg


SHIII bikinis sound awesome...I would like to order an XXXXS for a friend.  :r


----------



## BigVito

this sucks I'm going to miss a great herf


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> SHIII bikinis sound awesome...I would like to order an XXXXS for a friend.  :r


:r how about a man thong for ya Tom? I like to wear mines backwards.:tu


----------



## Sean9689

Rock Star said:


> :r how about a man thong for ya Tom? I like to wear mines backwards.:tu


I would like Gerry to come to The Shack and model the lingerie for us. :dr


----------



## icehog3

Sean9689 said:


> I would like Gerry to come to The Shack and model the lingerie for us. :dr


I would like to have Gerry come to the Shack, and have Jessica model lingerie for us....but only if that is OK with Eric.


----------



## bonggoy

icehog3 said:


> I would like to have Gerry come to the Shack, and have Jessica model lingerie for us....but only if that is OK with Eric.


I second that:tu


----------



## Da Klugs

:r Just finished packing (clothes) for FL. You know you have issues whan it takes you longer to pack your cigars than it does your clothes. :r 

Soon to be playing at Aromas, Ponte Vedra Beach, most nights tomorrow thru Wednesday.

Promise to get organized on the hotel group rate etc when I get back.


----------



## mr.c

almost time for you to get my tool out and polished up eh dave


----------



## Da Klugs

I covet your tool twice yearly Joe. 

Hopefully no similarity to your bride.


----------



## joed

Well,

I just went from definitely to probably not. My life really sucks somedays.


----------



## Puffy69

Damn Joe, that does suck..


----------



## ToddziLLa

Damn Joe, that sucks man. I guess we'll have to have a Skype herf again like last year with the same "guest".


----------



## Sean9689

Sucks to hear, Joe. It's about time to reopen The Shack for 2007! :ss


----------



## gorob23

*Re: S a k H r I I P a n n h e d*



pnoon said:


> Yep. I'd sure LOVE to be there.


You and me both, but I think it's too far for me to :z


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: S a k H r I I P a n n h e d*



gorob23 said:


> You and me both, but I think it's too far for me to :z


Then


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: S a k H r I I P a n n h e d*



gorob23 said:


> You and me both, but I think it's too far for me to :z


Like SOcal is for us? :r

Friggin left coast squatters. :tg

At least you can see the water/stand in the water/play on the water at the shack.


----------



## gorob23

*Re: S a k H r I I P a n n h e d*



Da Klugs said:


> Like SOcal is for us? :r
> 
> Friggin left coast squatters. :tg
> 
> At least you can see the water/stand in the water/play on the water at the shack.


:mn I'm LUCKY to just get to the patio at times... Nobody warned me all those years ago....:al


----------



## Puffy69

*Re: S a k H r I I P a n n h e d*



Da Klugs said:


> Like SOcal is for us? :r
> 
> Friggin left coast squatters. :tg
> 
> *At least you can see the water/stand in the water/play on the water at the shack.*


while doing a ppp...:ss


----------



## Da Klugs

Should hear back from the South Beach resort folks on the room rates in the next day or so. Once I get them will put up the herf thread.


----------



## mr.c

Da Klugs said:


> Should hear back from the South Beach resort folks on the room rates in the next day or so. Once I get them will put up the herf thread.


Funny thing , I got a flyer from the South Beach in the mail today. Peach Sundaes, cigars :dr


----------



## rumballs

mr.c said:


> Funny thing , I got a flyer from the South Beach in the mail today. Peach Sundaes, cigars :dr


me too 
weird


----------



## icehog3

mr.c said:


> Funny thing , I got a flyer from the South Beach in the mail today. Peach Sundaes, cigars :dr


I wish someone would just send me Bruce's frozen sundae from Dave's freezer! :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

icehog3 said:


> I wish someone would just send me Bruce's frozen sundae from Dave's freezer! :r


It may be a little freezer burnt!

Who am I kidding, you would still eat it.


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> It may be a little freezer burnt!
> 
> Who am I kidding, you would still eat it.


F'kin A Tweetie!!! :r


----------



## DonJefe

ToddziLLa said:


> It may be a little freezer burnt!
> 
> Who am I kidding, you would still eat it.


Yum, freezer burnt peach sundae!!:dr


----------



## Simplified

icehog3 said:


> I wish someone would just send me Bruce's frozen sundae from Dave's freezer! :r


That is so gone! Yes I am up to my fighting weight 220.


----------



## Da Klugs

Tomorrow supposed to finalize the group rate at South Beach Resort. WHen the guy finally gets back to me will post the SH III stuff.


----------

